

Latest Mac OS X 10.5.6 developer build brings over 100 fixes - wmeredith
http://arstechnica.com/journals/apple.ars/2008/12/09/latest-mac-os-x-10-5-6-developer-build-brings-over-100-fixes

======
josefresco
But I thought OS X was perfect?

/had too, flame away

~~~
ObieJazz
This is a developer build -- unreleased to the public. Once OS X gets
released, then its perfect. Sort of like how what the Pope says is true
because the Pope says it.

